# White fin tips



## katie592 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a new crowntail betta that I bought this past Sunday. He's been eating normally, built a beautiful bubble nest, and is quite active. 

I noticed last night that he has some white/transparent colored tips on his anal fin and caudal fin. They look slightly fuzzy and like they're about to fall off. Since I bought him Sunday, his water is still clean and I've been careful not to overfeed him. What should I do?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What size of tank? do you add tap water conditioner? how often do you clean?


----------



## katie592 (Dec 1, 2011)

It's a small bowl, 1 gallon I think. I did add tap water conditioner and since I just set it up on Sunday, I haven't cleaned it yet. I was planning on cleaning this weekend.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, since you got him so soon... was he in a cup or something? they can sometimes get a little bit of fin rot from those unmaintained cups/bowls.

In a 1 gallon, he will be needing at least a 100% cleaning minimum of every 3 days... every 2 days being better. It could also be because the water is cold  When the water is cold, it is easier for bettas to get fin rot... fin rot is from water quality.

also, welcome to the forums.


----------



## katie592 (Dec 1, 2011)

To treat the fin rot, do I just clean the water frequently or is there any medicine I should buy from a petstore? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well considering it's just the first stages, and isn't really all that bad I just suggest doing a water change for the little guy  Clean water is the best cure for fin rot! and no problem - that's what we're here for.

I usually do not recommend fin rot medication... try going the chemical free or safer route first. If the problem persists you can... Jungle and API make good stuff to buy!


----------



## katie592 (Dec 1, 2011)

also, here are some photos (blurry) of what the fins look like


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like fin rot to me  Not sure if the blackened tips are just his coloring or actually related, but that is a sign of fin rot usually. So yeah, if you can today just do a quick water change... it'll make him feel better  I had one betta years ago, who got the fuzzy white... did a water change and it was gone.


----------



## katie592 (Dec 1, 2011)

Okay, so I changed the water yesterday and he looked a lot better all night. I woke up this morning and it looks like it's coming back. Do you think it's because of the bowl? Do I need to buy a filtered aquarium?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

What is the temperature in the bowl?


----------



## katie592 (Dec 1, 2011)

74-76ish


----------



## katie592 (Dec 1, 2011)

Between 74 and 76


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Has anyone thought if this might be fin regrowth? Now that he's in a clean tank? My fish get fins like this when they regrow. Just a thought


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've never had fuzzy regrowth  The clear, is regrowth. fuzzy (in my experience only) usually says there is something wrong.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I never seen the fuzzy comment, I don't have that with regrowth but I also only have two CT's and one is a butterfly so his regrowth is weird. BUT, I've never seen fuzzy on any finrot here either lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

"I noticed last night that he has some white/transparent colored tips on his anal fin and caudal fin. They look slightly fuzzy and like they're about to fall off. Since I bought him Sunday, his water is still clean and I've been careful not to overfeed him. What should I do? " first post  I've seen fuzzy on fin rot o.o It looks gross. it's usually in colder water though that it appears the most.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Change water every two-three days like Sena said
If it does not seem to be gettng better, I would treat with 1 tsp of Aquarium salt per gallon of water (you can get that at Walmart in the fish section for less than $5)
change water EVERY two days MIN.
and keep a close eye on him for any other signs


----------



## katie592 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
I've been cleaning the water daily and his fins still a little white but seem to generally be getting better as long as it's a full water change every day.

The latest thing is, this morning I noticed some white around his gills... it looks like dead skin, and it appears to be falling off. Could this be shedding or do you think the fungus has spread? He is still very active and eating normally.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Does it look fuzzy? if it does it is spreading... someone else will have more info on that. If it looks just white or similar to scarring it can just be ammonia burns healing up.


----------

